# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - Που βρισκόμαστε, τι γινόμαστε!

## FIREBALL

Έχω την εντύπωση πως το δίκτυο του τελευταίους μήνες βαράει μια μικρή διάλυση.Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος. Ποιά link δουλεύουν, ποιά όχι; Εγω που είμαι στον Νάσο βλέπω και τον Pavlidis νομίζω και τον Στέλιο μετά τι; Με τους Foxer, Duck και Scorpion είμαστε πρόθυμοι να διαθέσουμε χρόνο και εξοπλισμό για να κάνουμε κάποια link. Έχουμε 2 κάρτες netgear, 2 d-link 520+, ένα WRT54GS και ένα 910+ rev.b. Απο κεραίες δεν θυμάμε. Α ναι και ένα pc PIII στα 733Mhz με 512mb ram (μπορεί και παραπάνω). Και δύο-τρείς ταράτσες φυσικά! Κάθε πρόταση για meeting ή γενικά τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε (να πάμε να πνιγούμε π.χ.) δεκτή!

----------


## spirosco

Σιγουρα ο Πειραιας δεν ειναι στα Up του το τελευταιο καιρο, αλλα γινονται πολλες αλλαγες ετσι κι αλλιως.
Απο το να κανετε λοιπον καποιο βιαστικο link με dlinkακια κ.λ.π. ειναι καλυτερα να κανετε λιγο υπομονη ακομη η τουλαχιστον να οργανωθειτε μελλοντικα για κατι σοβαρο.

----------


## pavlidisd

To καλοκαίρι είναι περίοδος διακοπών και τώρα όλοι σιγά σιγά μαζευόμαστε... 

Με τον Στέλιο έχω αναφέρει τι γίνεται και το πρόβλημα να είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι προσωρινό.

Το Nasos-Foxer δε νομίζω ότι παίζει τώρα και δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με duck κτλ. 
Παίζει επίσης το Nasos-Vegos αλλά από εκεί και κάτω νομίζω ότι δεν προχωράει...(Αντώνη?) 

Από εκεί και πέρα υπάρχει το αναβαθμισμένο λινκ stelios-hook και το hook-profitis όπως επίσης και το stelios-EE. 

Επίσης νομίζω παίζει το hook-B52(είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος). Το λινκ με craven παίζει αλλά από craven μεριά δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάτι καινούριο. Επίσης τώρα οργανώνεται και ο jstiva ο οποίος φιλοδοξεί ότι θα στήσει εξοπλισμό σε γειτονική ταράτσα αλλά έχει πέσει σε περίπτωση.

Κανένα νέο-προσπάθεια από μεριά σου? Προχθές τα λέγαμε με τον Στέλιο μπας και βγάλουμε κάποια άκρη αλλά ακόμα είναι δύσκολο... Θα κανονίσουμε συνάντηση να τα πούμε από κοντά να δούμε απλά τώρα με εξεταστικές είναι λίγο ζόρικα τα πράγματα...

----------


## FIREBALL

Όχι το link nasos-foxer δεν παίζει. Λείπει και ο duck και o foxer και ο scorpion. Απλά έκανα το post για να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε. Δεν θα κάναμε link χωρίς να ρωτήσουμε πρώτα. Το ξέρω οτι είναι διακοπές και δεν μπορούμε συνέχεια να προσέχουμε το δίκτυο. Ούτε εμείς έχουμε κάνει τίποτα, τα είχαμε παρατήσει ελαφρός.

----------


## papashark

Μέσα στον Σεπτέμβρη θα έχει γίνει και η αναβάθμηση του P.Hlia-Hook (τώρα παίζει στα 5mbit πραγματικά) , καθώς και τοP.Hlias - Papashark ώστε μετά να γίνει το Papashark - foxer

To άλλο ΒΒ του Π.Ηλία παίζει κανονικά στα 5 πραγματικά mbit.

----------


## vegos

> Παίζει επίσης το Nasos-Vegos αλλά από εκεί και κάτω νομίζω ότι δεν προχωράει...(Αντώνη?)


Το link Nasos-vegos παίζει πάλι κανονικά. Έπαιζε μια χαρά και πριν, αλλά το είχα κατεβάσει, αφού πιο πέρα ήταν εκτός (Digenis (Thanasis) & MaxGraves, ενώ κι από την άλλη έφτανα μέχρι εσένα)...

Σήμερα το ξανασήκωσα, αφού ξεκουράστηκε λιγάκι  :: 

Ελπίζω εντός της βδομάδας που -μάλλον- θα γυρίσει ο Θανάσης (Digenis) να ξανασηκωθεί άμεσα (ένα reset θέλει), και όπου να 'ναι θα σηκωθεί και ο MaxGraves, οπότε όλα θα γυρίσουν στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα...

----------


## pavlidisd

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pavlidisd
> 
> Παίζει επίσης το Nasos-Vegos αλλά από εκεί και κάτω νομίζω ότι δεν προχωράει...(Αντώνη?)
> 
> 
> Το link Nasos-vegos παίζει πάλι κανονικά. Έπαιζε μια χαρά και πριν, αλλά το είχα κατεβάσει, αφού πιο πέρα ήταν εκτός (Digenis (Thanasis) & MaxGraves, ενώ κι από την άλλη έφτανα μέχρι εσένα)...
> 
> Σήμερα το ξανασήκωσα, αφού ξεκουράστηκε λιγάκι 
> 
> Ελπίζω εντός της βδομάδας που -μάλλον- θα γυρίσει ο Θανάσης (Digenis) να ξανασηκωθεί άμεσα (ένα reset θέλει), και όπου να 'ναι θα σηκωθεί και ο MaxGraves, οπότε όλα θα γυρίσουν στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα...


Ωραία! Άμεση προτεραιότητα έχουμε στην επαναλειτουργία του λινκ με τον Στέλιο(μόλις βάλει μία καρτούλα στην θέση του lancom) και στην μετάβαση σε bgp...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pavlidisd
> 
> Παίζει επίσης το Nasos-Vegos αλλά από εκεί και κάτω νομίζω ότι δεν προχωράει...(Αντώνη?)
> 
> 
> Το link Nasos-vegos παίζει πάλι κανονικά. Έπαιζε μια χαρά και πριν, αλλά το είχα κατεβάσει, αφού πιο πέρα ήταν εκτός (Digenis (Thanasis) & MaxGraves, ενώ κι από την άλλη έφτανα μέχρι εσένα)...
> 
> Σήμερα το ξανασήκωσα, αφού ξεκουράστηκε λιγάκι 
> 
> Ελπίζω εντός της βδομάδας που -μάλλον- θα γυρίσει ο Θανάσης (Digenis) να ξανασηκωθεί άμεσα (ένα reset θέλει), και όπου να 'ναι θα σηκωθεί και ο MaxGraves, οπότε όλα θα γυρίσουν στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα...


Ο Max είναι down πριν φύγω εγώ για διακοπές...

Λογικά λείπει διακοπές ε;
Έχεις ιδέα πότε γυρνάει;

----------


## duck

::  Λοιπον οπως καταλαβαινετε γυρισαμε......  ::   ::  
1,5 μηνας διακοπων πιστευω οτι ηταν καλα. αρα να γνωστοποιησω οτι λινκ stevemad-duck duck-foxer kai foxer-nasos ειναι παλι online.πιστευω μεχρι τελος του μηνα να εχουν ολοκληρωθει και οι υπολοιπες εργασιες με papashark και λοιπα......  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

> Λοιπον οπως καταλαβαινετε γυρισαμε......   
> 1,5 μηνας διακοπων πιστευω οτι ηταν καλα. αρα να γνωστοποιησω οτι λινκ stevemad-duck duck-foxer kai foxer-nasos ειναι παλι online.πιστευω μεχρι τελος του μηνα να εχουν ολοκληρωθει και οι υπολοιπες εργασιες με papashark και λοιπα......


Καλώς ήρθατε...  ::  

Καλά τα νέα! Άντε να αρχίσουμε να ανεβαίνουμε και πάλι στον Πειραιά. Να σηκωθεί και ο Hook!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Αν και εμείς εδώ κάτω σας βλέπουμε κάνοντας τον γύρου του κόσμου it's ok.

Από το τίποτα  ::  

Λογικά θα βγεί αυτές τις μέρες λινκ με τον digeni. Στήνω νέο router οπότε θα μπει και άλλο ένα if.

----------


## pavlidisd

Άντε να σας δούμε και εσάς! 

Και κάτι άλλο: Duck-Foxer δεν υπάρχουν στο Nagios... Στείλτε τα στοιχεία σας στον spirosco να έχουμε καλύτερη εικόνα του δικτύου!  ::

----------


## craven

Εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω καταφέρει να βοηθήσω στα links της περιοχής.. βλέπω αρκετούς καινούριους γύρω μου στην nodedb σε σημεία που θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν την περιοχή μας αλλά όσα mail και να έστειλα μέσω της nodedb απάντηση δεν έλαβα.. μήπως να οργανωθούμε λίγο στην περιοχή και να ασχοληθούμε με τους καινούριους που πιθανόν να υπάρχουν ώστε να βελτιωθούν τα links και να μπορέσουμε έτσι και εμείς (όπως εγώ η ο jstiva κτλ) να προσφέρουμε  :: 
χέρομαι πάντως που αρχισε πάλι η "κίνηση" στην περιοχή μας καθώς απ τις αρχές Ιουλίου ήταν ψιλοπαρατημένη  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Καλοκαίρι βλέπεις Στάθη... Τα λινκ της περιοχής μας βελτιώνονται συνεχώς και πρώτα από όλα τα αναβαθμισμένα λινκ του Στέλιου...  ::  

Δεν έχει εμφανιστεί όμως και στο forum κανένας καινούριος με όρεξη τελευταία που να θυμάμαι...  ::

----------


## vegos

> Καλώς ήρθατε...  
> 
> Καλά τα νέα! Άντε να αρχίσουμε να ανεβαίνουμε και πάλι στον Πειραιά. Να σηκωθεί και ο Hook!


Ωραία! Είδαμε φως, μετά από κάνα δίμηνο ΧΕΧΕΧΕ..

Back online  ::   ::   ::

----------


## drf

χαίρομαι που η περιοχή μου προοδεύει ! Μπράβο παιδιά!  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

...Μήπως είναι καιρός να ξαναδείτε κανένα link με Καλλιθέα?  ::

----------


## pavlidisd

Εγώ δεν βλέπω Καλλιθέα, ο Νάσος που βλέπει έχει άλλα λινκς και δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σκοπό και για άλλο περάν του δικού μας, με τον vego και τον foxer. 

Επίσης είμαι αρκετά σίγουρος ότι craven και jstiva δεν βλέπουν Καλλιθέα. Για τον Στέλιο δεν παίρνω όρκο...

----------


## ea6gka

χαιρετε πειραιωτες, ενας νεος αναμεσα σας και χαιρομαι που σας βρισκω. Ελπιζω μεσα στην εβδομαδα να ειμαι μεσα και εγω. Ελπιζω παλι να με βοηθησετε αν κολησω καπου ::

----------


## drf

> χαιρετε πειραιωτες, ενας νεος αναμεσα σας και χαιρομαι που σας βρισκω. Ελπιζω μεσα στην εβδομαδα να ειμαι μεσα και εγω. Ελπιζω παλι να με βοηθησετε αν κολησω καπου


για πες που είσαι καταρχήν και 8α σε δούμε και σένα..  ::

----------


## ea6gka

ειμαι κοντα στο 6ο λυκειο απεναντι απο το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ την κλειστη βιομηχανια. να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες με το βλεπω απο το σπιτι μου. Παιδια ολοι οι κομβοι ειναι πισω μου και ειμαι χαμηλα με αποτελεσμα να (εχω την εντυπωση ) να κοιταω ολη την αθηνα μεν αλλα να μην μπορω να δω πισω μοτ πειραια, πχ papashark που ειναι πασαλιμανι. θα ανεβασψ φωτο

----------


## ea6gka

φωτο 1

----------


## ea6gka

φωτο 2

----------


## ea6gka

και εδω το στιγμα τους εχω ολους πλατη..  ::

----------


## ea6gka

εχω οπτικη επαφη με το κομβο(?) Avel #128 απο το μπαλκονι. Ελπιζω να ειναι ΟΚ ο κομβος αυτος και να μπω απο αυτον

----------


## pavlidisd

> εχω οπτικη επαφη με το κομβο(?) Avel #128 απο το μπαλκονι. Ελπιζω να ειναι ΟΚ ο κομβος αυτος και να μπω απο αυτον


Καλωσήρθες!  :: 

Δε νομίζω ότι ο avel έχει ΑΡ.  ::  

Δες στην nodedb ή επικοινώνησε μαζί του για λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## ea6gka

μαλλον δεν εχει και μαλλον δεν εχω κανενα μπροστα μου. ειναι ολοι πισω και μαλλον επειδη ειμαι χαμηλα σε σχεση με το πειραια να μην βλεπω κανενα. γμτ...

----------


## mojiro

στην πρωτη φωτο βλεπω το γηπεδο(αχ) του ταε κβο ντο.
εκει τελειωνει η συγγρου, ακριβως εκει ειναι ο stevemad

----------


## papashark

> ειμαι κοντα στο 6ο λυκειο απεναντι απο το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ την κλειστη βιομηχανια. να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες με το βλεπω απο το σπιτι μου. Παιδια ολοι οι κομβοι ειναι πισω μου και ειμαι χαμηλα με αποτελεσμα να (εχω την εντυπωση ) να κοιταω ολη την αθηνα μεν αλλα να μην μπορω να δω πισω μοτ πειραια, πχ papashark που ειναι πασαλιμανι. θα ανεβασψ φωτο



Δεν με βλέπεις.

----------


## ea6gka

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ea6gka
> 
> ειμαι κοντα στο 6ο λυκειο απεναντι απο το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ την κλειστη βιομηχανια. να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες με το βλεπω απο το σπιτι μου. Παιδια ολοι οι κομβοι ειναι πισω μου και ειμαι χαμηλα με αποτελεσμα να (εχω την εντυπωση ) να κοιταω ολη την αθηνα μεν αλλα να μην μπορω να δω πισω μοτ πειραια, πχ papashark που ειναι πασαλιμανι. θα ανεβασψ φωτο
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν με βλέπεις.


ναι το ξερω , βρηκα ενα αλλο παιδι και περιμενω απαντηση του. ευχαριστω για την απαντηση

----------


## avel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ea6gka
> 
> εχω οπτικη επαφη με το κομβο(?) Avel #128 απο το μπαλκονι. Ελπιζω να ειναι ΟΚ ο κομβος αυτος και να μπω απο αυτον
> 
> 
> Καλωσήρθες! 
> 
> Δε νομίζω ότι ο avel έχει ΑΡ.  
> 
> Δες στην nodedb ή επικοινώνησε μαζί του για λεπτομέρειες.


Κούκου!

Δεν έχω τίποτα στημένο, όλα κάθονται.  ::  

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερος χρονος.  ::  

Scan έχεις κάνει; Αν θες, εντός του επόμενου Σαβ/κου να κανονίσουμε κάτι.

Επίσης χρωστάω το ίδιο και στον γείτονα από Καμίνiα, apalos.

Σίγουρα τα Καμίνια πρέπει να δραστηριοποιηθούν λίιιιγο περισσότερο...  ::

----------


## ea6gka

οκ λοιπον μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα προμηθευτω τον εξοπλισμο απο ενα μελος που παροπλιστηκε  ::  και θα αρχισω τις δοκιμες. Μαλλον απο αυριο θα αρχισω και θα δοκιμασω σε εσενα και τον stevemad που ειναι σε αποσταση περιπου 3 χλμ και ειναι ενεργος. Ευτυχως δεν χρειαζεται να ανεβαινω σε ταρατσες μιας και ειμαι σε ρετιρε. Για την ωρα ψαχνω να καταφερω να μην μπω στο κοπο να παρω δευτερο Η/Υ και να φερω επανω στο ιδιο Η/Υ adsl+awmn, θελει λιγη μελετη ακομα το 530 να δουμε πως θα κανω routing, αν κανει  ::  

ευχαριστω παιδες  ::

----------


## lsalpeas

Καλησπερα σε ολους.

Εχω το NODEID=161 και θελω να παρω AP (ακουω προτασεις) πιθανο ειναι να συνδεθω με τον Stelios Που ειναι πολυ κοντα μου. δεν ξερω αν με βλεπεις anyway θα το δουμε αυτο. θα βαλω μια Omni κεραια λογο οτι ειμαι μονοκατοικια και δεν εχω πολυ υωος. (2 οροφοι.)

Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε ποιο AP να παρω για την συνδεση μου???

Eyxaristv poly....

----------


## Cha0s

Για να συνδεθείς σε κάποιον δεν θες AP.

Ή μία κάρτα πάνω σε PC που κάνει αυτή την δουλειά ή κάποια εξωτερική συσκευή η οποία παίζει σε Client Mode.

----------


## papashark

> Καλησπερα σε ολους.
> 
> Εχω το NODEID=161 και θελω να παρω AP (ακουω προτασεις) πιθανο ειναι να συνδεθω με τον Stelios Που ειναι πολυ κοντα μου. δεν ξερω αν με βλεπεις anyway θα το δουμε αυτο. θα βαλω μια Omni κεραια λογο οτι ειμαι μονοκατοικια και δεν εχω πολυ υωος. (2 οροφοι.)
> 
> Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε ποιο AP να παρω για την συνδεση μου???
> 
> Eyxaristv poly....


Διάβασε το http://www.awmn.gr/quickstart ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ

Δεν θες ούτε ΑΡ αλλά ούτε και όμνι για να συνδεθείς επάνω στον Στέλιο.

Ακόμα αν επειδή είσαι σε μονοκατοικία και έχεις μόνο 2 ορόφους δεν βλέπεις κανέναν άλλο, ότι και να κάνεις δεν θα μπορέσεις να συνδεθείς (ειδικά με την όμνι).

Στείλε ένα PM στον Στέλιο, αλλά και μήνυμα από την nodeDB γιατί δεν πολυδιαβάζει το φόρουμ.

----------


## jstiva

> Καλησπερα σε ολους.
> 
> Εχω το NODEID=161 και θελω να παρω AP (ακουω προτασεις) πιθανο ειναι να συνδεθω με τον Stelios Που ειναι πολυ κοντα μου. δεν ξερω αν με βλεπεις anyway θα το δουμε αυτο. θα βαλω μια Omni κεραια λογο οτι ειμαι μονοκατοικια και δεν εχω πολυ υωος. (2 οροφοι.)
> 
> Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε ποιο AP να παρω για την συνδεση μου???
> 
> Eyxaristv poly....


Αν δεν βρεις το ΣΤέλιο - που είναι δυσεύρετος - έλα σε επικοινωνία μαζί μου.

----------


## ID

Γειά σας παιδία,
Είμαι στα Καμίνια (Node ID 4142) και μπορώ να τοποθετήσω την κεραία στην ταράτσα (3ος Ορ.). Δεν ξέρω όμως που να κοιτάξω (ΝΕΟΣ!!!) και δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω το υψόμετρο στο NodeDB.com! Λίγη βοήθεια παρακαλώ....

Με Εκτίμηση
ID

----------


## protoss1_1

φιλτατε ID το υψος μετραει απο την επιφανεια του δρομου σου. με ξερεισ και σε ξερω, αν θεσ κατι παραπανω παρε τηλ. το ξερεισ.  ::

----------


## protoss1_1

Ρε παιδια τι εγινε τον ξεχασαμε τον υπολοιπο Πειραια; απο οτι βλεπω μονο αν προκειται κατι για κεντρο γινεται κατι και κυριως οταν ειναι νικαια(πιθανον λογο υψους). 
Jstiva ελπιζω να μου απαντησεις αυριο στο pm για το Σ/Κ που θα πας στη δουλεια.

Καθως ελπιζω και να μην μου το διαγραψουν το μηνυμα οι Modes.

----------


## faidra_78

Παιδιά καλησπέρα.
Δυστυχώς είμαι ανίδεη περί των συνδέσεων, αλλά με ενδιαφέρει πολύ να καταφέρω να συνδεθώ.'Εχω ένα λαπ τοπ sony s3xp το οποίο υποτίθεται ότι έχει τον εξοπλισμό (ΙΕΕΕ 802.11 b/g). Από την Καστέλλα όπου βρίσκομαι, ψάχνοντας ένα βράδυ βρήκα το δίκτυο 'bosphorus' για λίγο, αλλά χωρίς να καταφέρω να 'μπω'. Λυπάμαι αν σάς επιβαρύνω με ασχετοσύνη, αλλά αν είναι δυνατό θα ήθελα τουλάχιστο να με παραπέμψει κάποιος σε σελίδες με τις βασικές πληροφορίες.

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες!
Δες εδώ ένα πολύ χρήσιμο οδηγό με τα links που χρειάζεσαι.
Με την καρτούλα που έχεις πιθανότατα δεν μπορείς να συνδεθείς, όχι μόνο γιατί χρειάζεσαι εξωτερική κεραία, αλλά και γιατί δεν θα έχει υποθέτω ρύθμιση ισχύος εκπομπής.
Μελέτησε τις οδηγίες ...κι εδώ είμαστε για να σε βοηθήσουμε να επιλέξεις το σωστό εξοπλισμό.

----------


## faidra_78

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το λίνκ δυστυχώς δε δουλεύει, αλλά κατά τα άλλα διάβασα κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό κι ελπίζω να βγάλω κάποια άκρη,...

----------


## Vigor

Ο Δαμιανός ίσως μπερδεύτηκε και ξέχασε ότι ακόμα είσαι ασύνδετη. Δεν πειράζει, όλοι το παθαίνουμε καμιά φορά.

Ορίστε το ίδιο link προσβάσιμο από το internet:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13633

Καλή μελέτη και προετοιμασία!  ::

----------


## dti

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13633

Το σωστό link. 
Γενικά να ξέρεις βάζοντας ένα .net σε όποιο awmn url αναφέρεται εδώ συχνά θα σου δουλέψει...

----------


## papashark

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το λίνκ δυστυχώς δε δουλεύει, αλλά κατά τα άλλα διάβασα κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό κι ελπίζω να βγάλω κάποια άκρη,...


Kαλώς όρισες,

Διάβασε το http://www.awmn.gr/quickstart και ακολούθα τις οδηγείες.

Τράβα μια φωτογραφία τι βλέπεις από Προφήτη Ηλία, γιατί στην Καστέλλα δύσκολα θα δεις πειραιά, μάλλον προς άλιμο μεριά θα συνδεθείς και αν....

----------


## SpIdr

Γεια σας παιδια ειμαι και γω λιγο ασχετος περιπου, θα προσπαθησω να μπω και γω μεσα μενω στην βενιζελου στο ηψος της βουλγαρη θα χρειαστω λιγη βοηθεια ευχαριστω!!!! ειναι το σημειο καλο?

----------

